
Ask HN: Help I want out I want to leave HN - ronilan
Hi everyone.<p>I’ve been a member of this community for a decade plus.<p>I’ve used two accounts: TotlolRon and ronilan.<p>I recently figured this community is not good for me and I want to leave.<p>I tried to delete all my content (comments and posts) as one can do in other communities (i.e. reddit, Twitter), but I can’t. There is no technical way for me to do it and the moderators are refusing to help.<p>If anyone reading this is willing and or able to help make this happen - I’d be thankful.<p>Thanks,
Ron
======
sigmaprimus
It looks like you haven't comented on your one account since 2010 and the
other for 43 days, submissions even longer(besides this one), is it possible
what you need is a dns blocker to prevent you from reading the content?

Maybe your router has a white black list that would do this?

------
sigmaprimus
Heres a comment from a previous thread that covers this topic.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19459658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19459658)

dang:

We delete comments for people nearly every day. It's true that we don't allow
wholesale deletion of account histories, because that would gut the threads
the account had participated in. But we also don't want anyone to get in
trouble from anything they posted to HN.

The idea is to balance the need to preserve history (community interest) and
the need to protect users (individual interest). We don't get there perfectly,
but I can tell you for sure that the vast majority of people who ask us about
this end up happy with how we help them.

~~~
dang
(I just noticed this thread.)

That's correct. HN generally doesn't remove entire account histories, because
that would gut the threads the account had participated in, which is unfair to
the commenters who replied. Our goal is to balance community needs with
individual needs. pg wrote about this many years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6813226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6813226).
That doesn't mean we don't care about individual requests. We take care of
them every day. For example, we can randomize usernames and disable accounts,
and we also frequently delete or redact specific posts that people are worried
about.

------
rvz
> I recently figured this community is not good for me and I want to leave.

 _Where you think you 're going?_

 _Once you create an account on HN, it is there forever._

All your posts stays right here and there is no way you can delete anything on
HN after it is created. It is unfortunate but that's that.

~~~
dang
We frequently delete or redact posts that users are worried about, and have
other tricks to help out as well. The only thing we don't do is delete entire
account histories wholesale, because that would not be fair to the other users
who participated in the same threads.

------
tartoran
Generate a random password and change your hn password without saving it
anywhere. Remove your email address as well. Now you’re locked out.

However, not sure what stops you from simply not using HN. If it is addiction
then you’ll probably get addicted to something else..

------
numpad0
What's the problem if you just log out and forget about it? Are you being
stalked or fear you might be?

------
earpwald
Out of curiosity, why do you feel its not good?

